# Is alcohol consumption good for health ?



## marshell08 (Mar 29, 2012)

Is alcohol consumption good for health at the age of 60 or what is the best quantity ?


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 30, 2012)

"Alcohol consumption" no, defintiely not! Alcohol is a toxin, plain and simple. 

However, there have been some studies that show that particular drinks have health benefits that outweight or counteract the drawbacks, depending on how you think about it and depending on who you ask. One standard serving of red wine, for example, is packed with antioxidants, so many folks will choose to have a glass every few days and count it as being healty to do so. Depends on WHICH red wine you drink, of course.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes along with what Albert said, it's not the alcohol in recommended drinks that makes them healthy it's the other thing, I'm sure that if we could make red wine with all the benefits of the nutrients, and none of the alcohol, that would be much better for us then red wine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree with AlbertC, one glass of red wine no more than 3 times a week could be beneficial to your health.  Always remember, that if you're taking any prescription medications at all, that it's best to check with your doctor, as drug interactions with the alcohol can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## russia (Apr 1, 2012)

I also have a couple glasses of wine per week, but nothing excessive. I very rarely drink anything else unless i am at some sort of function. There have been lots of articles and news pieces about red wine and its antioxidents. I see no harm in it. I know a man who makes his own wine and him and his wife drink a glass or two per night. They are in their seventies and strong as ever!


----------



## Cristine (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess it depends on the kind of alcohol, but too much of it could be fatal to one's health. I've known many who suffered from too much consumption.


----------



## Landry (Jun 21, 2012)

I quit drinking when I hit my 50's. I have to say that ever since I stopped drinking have felt much more energized through out the day.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 22, 2012)

A little wine everyday is not bad at all. I always have some wine after dinner and it does wonders for my sleep as well.


----------



## LadyOfAlbion (Aug 2, 2012)

Other than what these dear members have already stated (a little red wine is good for the stomach/digestion), alcohol, like everything else, should be used (if you feel you MUST have it) IN MODERATION.  All things in moderation, the Good Book says...and I couldn't agree more.  I'm not a fan of alcoholic beverages, although I've been known to have a wine cooler on rare occaision.  A good, red wine will help tonify the system, assist in digestion, and ease tummy problems among other benefits.
Be Blessed.


----------

